
Edit your code in the cloud with bitbucket - planckscnst
http://blog.bitbucket.org/2013/05/14/edit-your-code-in-the-cloud-with-bitbucket/
======
planckscnst
I'm really hoping they give us a way of organizing our repositories next.

[https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issue/2323/create-a-way-
to...](https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issue/2323/create-a-way-to-group-
repositories)

~~~
planckscnst
Also related: [https://answers.atlassian.com/questions/128202/is-there-a-
wa...](https://answers.atlassian.com/questions/128202/is-there-a-way-to-
categorize-or-tag-repos-within-bitbucket?page=1#179676)

------
mixedbit
I don't find such feature very useful. Without a way to execute code or run
tests it seems too easy to break something.

~~~
rschmitty
It is nice at least for editing .md files to update readme/instructions/etc.

Sometimes I want to do a quick edit without having to cd directory, make sure
I'm up to date, edit file, add/commit/push just for a md file in the repo

~~~
kmfrk
Exactly.

It's only a useless feature, if you think people who don't think a service by
BitBucket will ever be used by people unfamiliar with git and programming.

I for one am very pleased with the opportunity for crowd-sourcing fixes and
improvements to open-source websites and projects - especially for people
whose interest in them is not grounded in the programming aspect.

~~~
metaphorm
how many non-programmers are poking around in code repositories?

~~~
recursive
I don't really know how to use git, but I am a programmer. I use github a
little bit though. To me, this is great.

------
pearjuice
For the life of me I cannot comprehend why they din't use a CSS & HTML based
button with native text for the "Create a free account" button. Or is it
supposed to look that cheap?

~~~
zackbloom
They probably use a CRM which only allows for image-based CTAs.

------
tonetheman
This is great if you are stuck somewhere needing to change something. I really
like bitbucket, about the only thing I miss on their site is a "gist" like
functionality.

------
hayksaakian
I want them to open an API for this, maybe I want to make edits my own way, or
write a tool for others?

------
geehsien
Seems like a good alternative for online pairing or even interviews!

------
drivebyacct2
I was hoping they'd leapfrog GitHub and allow you to stage actual commits and
use something like CodeMirror to edit.

~~~
planckscnst
Isn't that exactly what they did?

~~~
drivebyacct2
I guess I always expect UI chrome around CodeMirror, but yeah, it obviously
says CodeMirror right there, DOH, I missed the color syntax highliting when I
skimmed through. I still don't see how to do multifile commits all from the
web-ui which is what I meant to reference. I can do one-off files on GitHub
but they're a commit a piece.

Both GitHub and BitBucket are really close to letting me do significant
editting of code from my browser which is still very useful for me. There are
tons of times I'd love to be able to fire up GitHub and hack on some files
without having to actually commit to persist changes. But then again, maybe
I'm projecting feature creep on what is ultimately a VCS.

------
lucisferre
I still find Bitbucket less usable than Github. The price is right, I suppose.

------
swombat
Sweet! So the NSA can find holes in your code even before you release it!

~~~
ceejayoz
Are we really going to do this on every comment thread?

------
defuzz
I fail to understand why I shouldn't use my favorite editor, I'd call it a
non-feature (useless, not available from the competion because it is useless).

~~~
mcrittenden
I know that I've used GitHub's online editor a few times in situations where I
see a quick typo I need to fix or want to make a one line change without the
hassle of opening up the right directory, pulling the latest code, opening up
an editor, etc etc.

~~~
defuzz
Sorry to hear that your IDE totally sucks - scnr.

It just depends on how you approach it, since I prefer to work local and
upstream revisions with change notes, the main reason for revision control.

Given the featureset of github, it makes somehow sense, it just contradicts
revision control to work directly in the repository.

~~~
Oompa
How does it contradict revision control? You can make a change and add a
commit message all in 1 fell swoop. Then the next time you `git pull` that
commit will be pulled down, just like any other.

As others have said, it's amazingly useful for quick and small changes. I
don't see how that means someone's IDE sucks. I work on many projects and
don't have all of them open in my IDE with the latest code always on my
machine. This totally beats opening that project, running a `git pull` (which
may take a while on an active project which I haven't visited in a bit),
making the change, then committing and pushing.

On top of this, it's useful for non-technical people using these tools. Not
everyone can move around through multiple repositories and pull down updates
as easily as you or I. However, now they can easily help keep documentation up
to date without leaving their browser.

~~~
defuzz
It makes sense if you are on the same social coding platform.

